# Dubai vs HK



## movingonup (Sep 8, 2011)

HI There, 

I work for an international company who have casually offered me a role in HK. 
Anyone lived in Dubai and HK? 
What are the pluses and minuses of both?
Where is it easier to save money?
What is the standard of living like in HK? 

By the way I have a toddler and two dogs!


----------

